# Gerade eben beim Koihändler.....



## Koi-Uwe (30. Apr. 2009)

....... bin ich zum obligatorischen Kaffeetrinken gefahren (eigentlich Freitag, aber Morgen ist ja Feiertag). Und wen trifft man ? Ein Forenmitglied  Mercedesfreund mit Anhang lief auch dort rum und war am shoppen, hat auch prompt 3 Superschöne Koi mitgenommen 
(@Werner: Wenn du das nicht möchtest das ich es schreibe, schick mir eine PN)

Und man erfährt doch immer wieder Neuigkeiten vom Teichmarkt, einen Biotec 10.1 Nachbau von Osaga, mit 36 Watt UVC zu einem Preis von 279€. Gleiche Funktion, aber nicht ganz so gute Verarbeitung, sowie einen Biotec 5.1 Nachbau, mit 18 Watt UVC für 199€ konnte ich mir anschauen.
Für "Anfänger" genau richtig die nicht so viel Geld ausgeben möchten 

Eine UVC/Ozon Kombi inkl. Mischer war auch in Betrieb zu betrachten.

Dann durfte ich ein wenig mithelfen seine Verkaufskoi in die neue Anlage zu bringen, dabei auch meine 2 (Zitronengelber Hariwake und ein Tancho, beide 45 cm) die aber erst im Juni/Juli zu mir kommen.

Ps. Der Kaffee ist auch immer Prima


----------



## Mercedesfreund (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gerade eben beim Koihändler.....*

.was, es  gab Kaffee? da sind wir wohl zu früh gefahren..gibt ja noch mehr Freitage..gleiche Zeit wie heute?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gerade eben beim Koihändler.....*

Eigentlich ja, immer Freitags.

Sind die neuen gut angekommen ?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gerade eben beim Koihändler.....*

..gut angekommen und schon drehen sie ihre Runden..sind gut aufgenommen worden, und beim Füttern in der ersten Reihe. farblich auch ein schönes Bild, danke für deine Entscheidungshilfe


----------



## toschbaer (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gerade eben beim Koihändler.....*

Na Werner,

wie sehen sie aus??

Ihr sollt Bilder zeigen und nicht nur schreiben!!

Hmmm, geich in den Teich gesetzt und ....


----------



## Mercedesfreund (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gerade eben beim Koihändler.....*

ja,ja ist ja gut, jedes mal hat man sie in der Wanne, guckt sie 10min an und macht keine Bilder.. habs mal am Teich versucht..mit mäßigen Erfolg.es sind die 3 in der Bildmitte Kohaku,Sanke, und Beni mit was dahinter.. allefast 20cm groß. schöne leuchtende Farben..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gerade eben beim Koihändler.....*

Hallo Werner,
bei dem Beni bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob es ein Beni ist, ich schlage das nochmal nach


----------

